# Indoor or Outdoor?



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Since Taggart & I took up music, we don't do the gardening & walking that we used to. (I do hope we get back to it some time soon.)

But what about you? Do Classical Music Fans spend too much time indoors? I know some don't, because they've said they listen to music while weeding, or on i-pods while walking. 

Is listening to or playing Classical Music an unhealthy way of life? 

Hoping for some interesting observations & anecdotes...


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> Since Taggart & I took up music, we don't do the gardening & walking that we used to. (I do hope we get back to it some time soon.)
> 
> But what about you? Do Classical Music Fans spend too much time indoors? I know some don't, because they've said they listen to music while weeding, or on i-pods while walking.
> 
> ...


Only if your doing it in the middle of the freeway at rush hour or just about any place in Chicago.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I play a bit of tennis. Sometimes it's hard to listen to the music when I'm leaping Sampras-like for a smash, but it depends on the composer I'm listening to. Beethoven's testicular crescendos send me soaring in the air, racket poised - even when I've just been drop-shotted.

So generally, I bring my music with me outdoors and it helps...


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm generally a indoor personality, has make it a project to for it to become outdoor, when so, it has previously been a large part of my life..

/ptr


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm mostly an indoors person. But I have a 20-minute walk to and from work, and I walk 30 minutes in the evening, and I usually end the day walking around my neighborhood and praying. I guess I'm outside more than I realized.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Although I spend most of my time indoors I'm actually quite fond of the outdoors; I don't go out much because I find other people ruin my enjoyment, but I like to go out around 4 AM when everyone else is asleep and (at least at this time of year) the sun is just starting to come up. It's almost a mystical experience.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Summer outdoors, Winter indoors


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Although I spend most of my time indoors I'm actually quite fond of the outdoors; I don't go out much because I find other people ruin my enjoyment, but I like to go out around 4 AM when everyone else is asleep and (at least at this time of year) the sun is just starting to come up. It's almost a mystical experience.


Just out of curiosity, how do they ruin your enjoyment? Do you not like being around people?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Kieran said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do they ruin your enjoyment? Do you not like being around people?


Yes, while I do need human contact from time to time I'm mostly a solitary person. My previous post could have been worded better, but there you go.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I love the outdoors and my life seems to get better when I spend more time in it.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Yes, while I do need human contact from time to time I'm mostly a solitary person. My previous post could have been worded better, but there you go.


The world's a many splendoured place and it takes all sorts and a few other trite cliches, but I understand this feeling of sometimes just wanting to be _away_ from people, though usually I'm a sociable sort of creature...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Kieran said:


> The world's a many splendoured place and it takes all sorts and a few other trite cliches, but I understand this feeling of sometimes just wanting to be _away_ from people, though usually I'm a sociable sort of creature...


Trouble is, doing it. I remember being up in the Wicklow hills on a (very) soft day - you could barely see your hand in front of your face for the mist and rain - when up loomed a squad of Special Forces on a training day! Hmm!

Listening to Classical Music can only be healthy because it is so life affirming.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Absolutely. You never know what will turn up next. I remember when I was a girl on a family car journey, we were eating breakfast on a lonely road in Cumberland. I wanted a 'bathroom break' & Mum told me to go into some nearby bushes. Just then, a double-decker bus came past...


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Taggart said:


> I remember being up in the Wicklow hills on a (very) soft day - you could barely see your hand in front of your face for the mist and rain - when up loomed a squad of Special Forces on a training day! Hmm!


Don't worry about them Special Forces boys, they're toothless. They work for the UN...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

jani said:


> Summer outdoors, Winter indoors


The other way around for me. When it gets to over 20C, I want to hide somewhere. But generally I get outdoors (and the real outdoors is somewhere in a park or in the woods out of the city, where there are more trees than people) at least once a week and then I take classical music with me. During the daily commute to and from work I usually listen to something heavy or to audiobooks and leave the classical for the evenings at home.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Kieran said:


> The world's a many splendoured place and it takes all sorts and a few other trite cliches, but I understand this feeling of sometimes just wanting to be _away_ from people, though usually I'm a sociable sort of creature...


My job involves talking to dozens of people every day and I love it as long as I am doing it, but when it's over I just want the world to leave me alone. So I understand this feeling too.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I love being outside during the day, but like being home at night.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Generally a great idea - but...

going out at twilight on a fresh summer evening is pleasant here; if you take the clifftop path you see ships' lights twinkling over the dusky sea...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> Generally a great idea - but...
> 
> going out at twilight on a fresh summer evening is pleasant here; if you take the clifftop path you see ships' lights twinkling over the dusky sea...


One more reason I want to emigrate sometime in my life: I want to live somewhere where I could reach the sea (or the mountains or both) within a reasonable time and without formalities like getting a visa. For me the sea and the mountains are one of the most beautiful things on Earth. And music is another one.


----------



## AndreasFink (Feb 11, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> One more reason I want to emigrate sometime in my life: I want to live somewhere where I could reach the sea (or the mountains or both) within a reasonable time and without formalities like getting a visa. For me the sea and the mountains are one of the most beautiful things on Earth. And music is another one.


I personally have already my emigration behind me, and it is of course just uncomparable.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

That's funny, I'd like the emigrate too. I find the Irish weather to be getting to me. Would love to live somewhere that I didn't have to wear three jumpers and a long heavy coat in summer...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Kieran said:


> That's funny, I'd like the emigrate too. I find the Irish weather to be getting to me. Would love to live somewhere that I didn't have to wear three jumpers and a long heavy coat in summer...


Probably living near Dublin. When we were in Donegal you could improve the weather by driving to the next bay. We've moved from pouring rain to brilliant sunshine by driving a couple of miles up (or down) the coast and looking at the weather coming in from the Atlantic.

PS I didn't realise it got that warm in Dublin in summer!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Taggart said:


> Probably living near Dublin. When we were in Donegal you could improve the weather by driving to the next bay. We've moved from pouring rain to brilliant sunshine by driving a couple of miles up (or down) the coast and looking at the weather coming in from the Atlantic.
> 
> PS I didn't realise it got that warm in Dublin in summer!


It gets even warmer if you wear 4 jumpers.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Kieran said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do they ruin your enjoyment? Do you not like being around people?


They are to be avoided at all times.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Kieran said:


> Don't worry about them Special Forces boys, they're toothless. They work for the UN...


Not really toothless at all and you know it !


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I enjoy walking or biking the greenways around town. Otherwise the traffic noise is overwhelming. People have no idea how loud cars are with their engines vrooming and tires shwoorshing by on the pavement, drowning out even heavy metal in my earphones at any comfortable volume. But when I walk or ride I either listen to podcasts or audiobooks, not music. Or better yet, nothing at all. Sometimes we forget what a rich inner life our brains can provide, if only we let them. I think we have too much stimulus and distraction and this hampers our own creativity. 

So I'd say my music listening is mostly indoors and it does not create an unhealthy lifestyle in and of itself. I have plenty of other distractions for that.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

moody said:


> Not really toothless at all and you know it !


The ones in blue berets are OK.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Do any of you listen to music while eating al fresco? It conjures up a romantic picture, but I hate eating outside - there's the fly/wasp/midge problem - too hot - too draughty - sunburn - hard seats - putting up with all this while nodding appreciatively, glassy smile in place, at someone else's bon mot. I wouldn't inflict this on Music - it would be weaselly.

Outdoor performances? I've been to many Shakespeare productions & enjoyed them up to the interval. After that there's shivering under one's blanket and ducking the meaty moths batting off the floodlights. But possibly, if you don't have an insect phobia & feel the cold, you might enjoy open air concerts.

Do you?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I was at an outdoor performance of Figaro in Lithuania (and in Lithuanian) once. Nice hot sunny day, beautiful jar of local beer and a great cast. Got a tan and heard Figaro while supping a pint - what could be better than this?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I like outdoors in small amounts. But I'm usually more comfortable in controlled environments with it being 75 degrees.  Plus easy internet access at the house.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Taggart said:


> The ones in blue berets are OK.


They are the toothless ones.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do they ruin your enjoyment? Do you not like being around people?


answering only for myself:
The OP: I love both, but slight the out of doors far too much, especially as an urban resident nearer the center of a megalopolis.

To your curiosity:
For some, that famous quote from Sartre's _No Exit_, 
_*"L'enfer, c'est les autres,"*_ (Hell is other people) 
has quite a truthful ring to it.

I am also solitary by nature, and at times immensely enjoy others for exactly what and who they are.
Alternately, those same people -- them doing nothing more differently, just going about being themselves -- I find it draining just being around them, even if I'm not dealing with them directly at all.

There are people who would never be alone:
I told a friendly acquaintance that If I did not have a job where I was 24/7 available by phone (that job very low traffic in the phone call dept.) I would more than happily have an answering machine or let calls go to message, not monitor them, keep any of those devices silent, and that I could easily go one week -- or weeks -- without feeling any desire to speak with anyone, including not seeing / hearing people on television (live without one, TYVM) or other electronic media.

Upon hearing that, that acquaintance had one of those involuntary 'physical shock' reactions, as if someone had just slapped him hard on the forehead -- so foreign to his habits and discomfiting was the idea of not being around people, or talking with them.

For the solitary, those others who have the need to be with or around people all the time seem almost to have a pathological disorder 

I am, without wild swings from one to the other, 'brilliantly social' (a biased review as given by friends and acquaintances) and quite solitary (same friends commenting that I am 'oddly emotionally independent, Lol.)

But the question has raised the issue that it is, here, truly a bright, clear, perfectly moderate day, and I am sitting inside at a damned computer.

Later, everyone.


----------



## Kazaman (Apr 13, 2013)

PetrB said:


> For some, that famous quote from Sartre's _No Exit_,
> _*"L'enfer, c'est les autres,"*_ (Hell is other people)
> has quite a truthful ring to it.
> 
> ...


I am very much like that ... I go months without contacting friends, and when I do go somewhere it's normally with just one, maybe as much as three. Otherwise it's too much, and becomes much more tiring and much less satisfying. Large gatherings of friends and family I find incredibly draining, and try to relegate that sort of thing to a once-annually status.

On the other hand, I find going to busy places alone to be either a neutral or positive experience ... for example, restaurants, theatres, city centres ... unless of course they're being too obnoxiously noisy.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Although I spend most of my time indoors I'm actually quite fond of the outdoors; I don't go out much *because I find other people ruin my enjoyment*, but I like to go out around 4 AM when everyone else is asleep and (at least at this time of year) the sun is just starting to come up. It's almost a mystical experience.


You and me both, Crudblud.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Kazaman said:


> I am very much like that ... I go months without contacting friends, and when I do go somewhere it's normally with just one, maybe as much as three. Otherwise it's too much, and becomes much more tiring and much less satisfying. Large gatherings of friends and family I find incredibly draining, and try to relegate that sort of thing to a once-annually status.
> 
> On the other hand, I find going to busy places alone to be either a neutral or positive experience ... for example, restaurants, theatres, city centres ... unless of course they're being too obnoxiously noisy.


This encapsulates my disposition very succinctly.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> Generally a great idea - but...
> 
> going out at twilight on a fresh summer evening is pleasant here; if you take the clifftop path you see ships' lights twinkling over the dusky sea...


Well, we did go for a walk, in the evening, though not quite twilight, but I forgot one downside of 'outdoor': *hay fever*


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Ingenue said:


> Well, we did go for a walk, in the evening, though not quite twilight, but I forgot one downside of 'outdoor': *hay fever*


Ah! I know a man has this real bad. You have my symphony (#38, later on. K504... )...


----------



## Rola (May 27, 2013)

I'm a stay-at-home person.
I used to enjoy a nice walk in the forest, but _my allergies had a different opinion, ahem_... I also get woozy when exposed to strong sunlight... I get sunburnt easily... oh heck, I'm starting to sound as if I need a Vader's suit to go out


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm somewhat schizophrenic in this matter. When I'm with people, I feel the desperate need to be alone. And when I'm alone, sometimes I miss being with people. 
Usually physics requires the interaction with other people. A lot of times I understood some things more clearly by discussing them with fellows. Also it's very fun.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

It depends if she cleans the kitchen or not, that's why I built her the shed


----------

